# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  (Directx) Library not found d3d8.h header not found.

## Evan

You just need to set up your project so that it knows where the SDK libs and headers live. Go to Project...Settings... and click the C/C++ tab. Choose Preprocessor on the Category drop down. In the text field under Additional include directories type in the path where your DirectX include files are, probably C:\DXSDK\include.
Now, click the Link tab and choose Input in the Category drop down. Under additional library path, type in the path where your DirectX libs are, probably C:\DXSDK\lib. OK, you should be in business now!

----------


## vbNeo

I assume you're thinking of Visual C++? Most people would know to have tne right headers in their library directory

----------


## NoteMe

If you use VC++ 2003 and installs DX9 SDK it will do it automaticaly...


If you are doing it your ways, you should also point it to the common frame work, and the tools.


ØØ

----------

